#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  جيش مصر يؤكد مقتل "إرهابيين".. أحدهما "أول منتحر" والثاني ضحى به "بيت المقدس"

## رويتر

أعلن الجيش المصري السبت، مقتل اثنين ممن وصفهم بـ"العناصر الإرهابية"، خلال حملة عسكرية بشمال سيناء، مؤكداً أن أحدهما أقدم على الانتحار، في سابقة أولى من نوعها، بينما اعتبر أن تنظيم "أنصار بيت المقدس" ضحى بالثاني.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------

